# Aldi Bluetooth in car audio



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have just purchased and fitted the Aldi Sunday Special in-car bluetooth radio for £49.99

Unfortunately its not showing on their web site any more, but this is the unit

http://tinyurl.com/6ysva5

Initial impressions are very good


----------



## bigx (May 16, 2005)

Hi
The remote control is great in the motorhome.
yours X


----------

